# word 2007 - Hebrew spelling check doesn't work



## oded (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi
When trying to activate the Spelling&Grammar for checking text in Hebrew I get the attached announcement.
Any ideas?
Thanks
Oded.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Do you have the original office 2007 install CD. You might have to do a repair install and choose to install Hebrew proofing tools off the CD. There are lots of optional, seldom-used tools in Office that don't get installed when you do a typical install, only when you do a custom or complete install. Hebrew proofing tools seems to be one of those.


----------



## oded (Nov 16, 2007)

I have the original office 2007 install CD. Tried to repair and it didn't work. Also had a look at the CD's proofing file and it didn't have Hebrew in there so maybe that's the problem. I think I'll have to replace the installation CD and reinstall.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Good luck, and do keep us posted as to how it works out.


----------

